# Butcher paper vs foiling



## mrad

Is one preferred over the other.  I am reading where some use butcher paper on ribs or briskets and others foil.  I have always foiled as it allows me to add some juice.

Would  like to hear what the difference is.


----------



## phatbac

The use of butcher paper over foil  is usually on briskets. It is supposed to give a slightly different texture on your bark of a brisket. I have used parchment paper and foil and i don't notice a big difference. Nowadays, since i went to stick burner, i don't even wrap I'm usually done 6-8 hours on my briskets and  ~4 hours on my ribs.  I only wrap after it comes off the heat for a rest/holding period.

some others will come along with their opinions for sure...

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl

I have used both & like Aaron I rarely wrap any meat, except ribs & then not always.

Personally I like the foil better for wrapping brisket, because you can add liquid & not have it soak into the paper.

But there sure are a lot of guys that swear by the pink butcher paper for brisket, including Franklin!

Al


----------



## sauced

I have been using foil on ribs, paper on brisket......but getting ready to go naked on my next smoke! lol


----------



## sonofasmoker

The only thing I wrap is ribs (sometimes) and brisket (always). I tried pink paper for the first time this past weekend and am now a CONVERTED BELIEVER! The bark was still there and was super tender. I recommended giving it a shot.


----------



## smokesontuesday

Sauced said:


> I have been using foil on ribs, paper on brisket......but getting ready to go naked on my next smoke! lol


Make sure the neighbors can't see you.


----------



## lancep

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Make sure the neighbors can't see you. :police2:



I'm too shy to smoke naked but I might have try dressing up in some pretty pink paper sometime...


----------



## meatbone

What's the difference between peach butcher paper and peach steak paper? Can both be used to wrap brisket?


----------



## smokesontuesday

LanceP said:


> I'm too shy to smoke naked but I might have try dressing up in some pretty pink paper sometime...


Do what you makes you happy. Just don't run from the police when they show up.


----------



## lancep

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Do what you makes you happy. Just don't run from the police when they show up.



Nah man, I'll just slice em some brisket and they'll leave me alone...


----------



## smokeymose

I've been using the pink paper for brisket and like it, but that's it. Foil for anything you want to add juice to.


----------



## stickyfingers

Why not use BP on the Butts? I've never done it.... just curious. I never hear BP mentioned with Butts.


----------



## smokeymose

stickyFingers said:


> Why not use BP on the Butts? I've never done it.... just curious. I never hear BP mentioned with Butts.


I suppose you could, as long as you don't want to add any juice....


----------



## heavyd4561

I find I get a better bark with pink butcher paper on the brisket.


----------



## lancep

SmokeyMose said:


> I suppose you could, as long as you don't want to add any juice....



I've really been wanting to try the paper in place of foil. I don't put liquid in anything I wrap.


----------



## mneeley490

I tried white butcher paper. but unfortunately I bought the kind that has wax or plastic on one side. I don't think that was what was intended in the technique.


----------



## crazymoon

mneeley490 said:


> I tried white butcher paper. but unfortunately I bought the kind that has wax or plastic on one side. I don't think that was what was intended in the technique.


I think you had some freezer paper ?


----------



## sonofasmoker

stickyFingers said:


> Why not use BP on the Butts? I've never done it.... just curious. I never hear BP mentioned with Butts.


I usually dont wrap my butts. That being said, there is no reason why you couldn't use BP on butts.


----------



## 3montes

SmokeyMose said:


> I suppose you could, as long as you don't want to add any juice....


I always add juice to butts. Well not juice really but a couple of ounces of dark beer. I pan my butts at 165-170 when all the fat really starts to break down. When I hear all the sizzling and splatter going on in the smoker. Pan them and add 6 ounces or so of dark beer or sometimes I use a hard apple cider to the bottom of the pan. I put it back in the smoker with no foil as I want the bark to keep forming. Let it get to 205 or so and pull off the smoker. Now all the fat juices have combined with the beer. That butt is sitting in a lot of juicy goodness. Now I cover with foil and let sit in the cambro overnight. I pull it in the same pan it's setting in the next day. That pork butt reabsorbs every bit of juice in the bottom of that pan by the time I'm done pulling.


----------



## lemans

I have a roll of pink butcher paper (1500') in my garage.. only use it on brisket.. love the texture of the bark.. but for everything else.. foil.  And save the au jui


----------



## sonofasmoker

1500'!?!? Let me see that reel hahaha. Where did you get that from?


----------



## lemans

Uline


----------



## stickyfingers

So, my thought is; we know BP provides a better bark.

Personally, I inject butts the night before, smoke until it hits 160, then place in a foil pan, cover with foil and cook until 200 and rest.

So, why not inject the night before, smoke to 160, then wrap in BP and place it in a foil pan cook to 200 and rest? Bark has to improve.

(ya, I know....before you say it....for now, I'm over 16 hour smokes)


----------



## noboundaries

I used to wrap butts and briskets in foil just to speed things up.  Once wrapped in foil you are steaming the meat, even without adding liquid.  The steam softens the bark.  

IMO, BP distributes the chamber heat more evenly without making a steam seal. Any steam would easily escape, maintaining the bark.


----------



## archrmike

I have always used foil after about 2/3 of the process being done and add some beef broth. I wrap the brisket in at least 5 layers of heavy duty foil to finish. I have not had an issue with the bark getting soft or mushy or coming off this way. After the brisket rests the bark is perfect. I too want to try wrapping in butcher paper due to the success Franklin's BBQ has. The one issue I have with that is that the best brisket sandwich I have ever had is made the day after I finish smoking the brisket. I save the juices from the foil, take off the fat and make Au Jus from that for an incredible smoked brisket french dip sandwich. 

I have not had Franklin's brisket as when I do visit Texas I am not willing to spend 4 hours in line to try it. The best brisket I have had so far is from Kruez Market in Lockhart, no waiting involved during the week.


----------



## lemans

My nephew when to Franklin and said my brisket is better . What a compliment


----------



## stickyfingers

Lemans said:


> My nephew when to Franklin and said my brisket is better . What a compliment


That is quit the compliment, congrats!


----------



## robin h

I have heard that the foil leaches into your food when cooking with it. So I have gone to oven bags. I put my ribs in them all the time. They also trap moisture really well. They only problem is to put a 10lb brisket in one I don't know if it would fit. I will have to try I guess. But you can go to 400 or 450f with them. 













IMG20170604232544.jpg



__ robin h
__ Jun 5, 2017


----------



## jjcreole

For some time, I have been finishing pork shoulders in a stainless steel pot to make'em fall apart & remain moist. After wrapping a pork shoulder with unwaxed, pink, butcher's paper for the 1st time, I'm sold! Nice bark, meat was VERY tender, & very little grease vs. the stainless pot method. Ribs turned out better with the unwaxed, pink, butchers paper too.


----------



## Rings Я Us

jjcreole said:


> For some time, I have been finishing pork shoulders in a stainless steel pot to make'em fall apart & remain moist. After wrapping a pork shoulder with unwaxed, pink, butcher's paper for the 1st time, I'm sold! Nice bark, meat was VERY tender, & very little grease vs. the stainless pot method. Ribs turned out better with the unwaxed, pink, butchers paper too.


Cherry/apple wood smoked stainless steel pot












IMG_20170902_223627.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 5, 2017






Maybe I can lick that pot and taste wood.. then be called a "dirty pot licker". [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------

